# Hankster



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

he is BACK and laying down the law. 
you better watch out
you better not cry
you better not shout
I'm telling you why
:wave:


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Since the pertinent thread ( Beware Panjo) was closed for some reason, what are we supposed to do if all we want to do is TRADE? I'm not doing the Panjo thing that is BS and not conducive to trading at all, fortunately I have an old post in the swap and sell that I can keep bumping up but what about somebody who doesn't? It shouldn't be on an admin to move and retitle the post, that's extra work they don't need to be wasting their time on. Nobody likes Panjo, the diecast guys are in a tizzy over it also. If you are selling I guess it will work but I'm guessing guys will start going to eBay cause if you gotta deal with all that crap you might as well get the thousand time more exposure that eBay offers. Why in the world can't we have a thread that is for TRADING ONLY? To simple a solution I guess, and the new owners can't squeeze any money out of it.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

And while I'm ranting exactly WHO is back? Hankster or some Panjo dweeb using Hanks handle? I thought he sold out HT a while back and had nothing to do with it anymore. Didn't he tell another member he couldn't do anything about the friggin pop-up ads because he didn't own the site anymore? And I call BS on "Hankster" saying there are no fees with Panjo- it'll be just like eBay, get people using it then whack them with the fees. There may not be any right now but you can believe they are coming at some point.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just listed my first sale on Panjo. The fee is shown up front. The item is selling for 4.95 with 3.00 shipping, and the fee was .47. I did not see a drop down or option for a trade, but I didn't try listing it with no price, so that might have something to do with it not being an option. A 6% fee for selling without the back and forth communication negotiating payment methods isn't bad. Using the Paypal method means for it to be marked sold, someone has to actually hit the buy it button and pay for it. Ebay fees end up at about 11% when I sell stuff through them. I'm assuming the fee is on both the sale and the shipping price on Panjo like it is on Ebay. 

...


I just edited it to complete the transaction myself. It's not showing any fees now. Of course, now I could have multiple buyers wanting it and I'd have to sort through emails to see who was first, negotiate a payment method, and wait for it to mark it sold manually. Honestly, it's not worth .47 to have to go through this bother. 


As far as Hank is concerned, he is back, working for the new owner part time to assist. I do know that Hank was looking for something like Panjo years ago, but the software wasn't 100% then, so he passed on it.

I'm going back and editing the listing back to Paypal. It really isn't such a big deal listing this way. Yes, there's fees if you want the easy button, but for 6%, it's worth it.

By the way, my customs will not be listed on Panjo unless I absolutely have to. As long as my store thread works, I'll be selling that way.

ALSO... I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM MOVING A THREAD TO THE S&S AND OR CHANGING A TITLE ON AN OLD THREAD!!! IT"S NO BIG DEALIO!!!:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back Hank!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just listed my first sale on Panjo. The fee is shown up front. The item is selling for 4.95 with 3.00 shipping, and the fee was .47. I did not see a drop down or option for a trade, but I didn't try listing it with no price, so that might have something to do with it not being an option. A 6% fee for selling without the back and forth communication negotiating payment methods isn't bad. Using the Paypal method means for it to be marked sold, someone has to actually hit the buy it button and pay for it. Ebay fees end up at about 11% when I sell stuff through them. I'm assuming the fee is on both the sale and the shipping price on Panjo like it is on Ebay.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Let me say this one more time, that fee you saw is what PayPal will charge you for handling the transaction, period. It is their usual fee for doing so. What is not mentioned ANYWHERE up front, is the "fee" or payment that is deducted from your paypal account after the transaction has been run thru Panjo. This is BS, and it is buried in the Panjo TOS. I have the Paypal receipts to prove this, however Panjo has not been overly helpful…………… as you can well imagine. It was my assumption, from reading the posts on this new method, that there were no fees or payments for using this service. AND as usual, when you assume something you are usually wrong.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess I'll find out if my item sells. It'll be easy to tell, since I've stated here what my up front fee was going to be. It obviously can't be too bad since I notice that it hasn't stopped you from listing on it.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yours will not incur any fees from Panjo because you opted out of the payment process going thru Panjo. Obviously you didn't read the TOS all of the way thru.

Quote - It obviously can't be too bad since I notice that it hasn't stopped you from listing on it. - Unquote

Really? Tell me what is not too bad about a hidden fee? That is, one they were not up front about?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Here it is in black and white …………….

Business Name:	
Panjo (The recipient of this payment is Verified)
Email:	
[email protected]

Business Contact Information 

Customer Service URL: http://www.panjo.com
Customer Service Email:	
[email protected]
Customer Service Phone:	
424-272-0291

Total amount:	
-$0.30 USD
Fee amount:	
$0.00 USD
Net amount:	
-$0.30 USD

Date:	
Jan 20, 2014
Time:	
12:04:44 PST
Status:	
Completed

Subject:	
You have sent $0.30 USD to Panjo with PayPal
Funding Type:	
PayPal Balance
Funding Source:	
$0.30 USD - PayPal Account
Device name:	
Chad&apos;s 4s iPhone
App name:	
Panjo


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

The R/C guys have a sub-forum in their Swap & Sell called "R/C WTB or Trade" that doesn't involve Panjo at all, can we not get that set up here also? Seems an easy solution for guys wanting to trade or post want-ads. And why couldn't there be a sub forum to sell on for guys who don't want to use Panjo? I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Obviously PP doesn't bother to read everything. I clearly said I was changing it back to the automated payment, which I did immediately after posting. :freak:

As far as the "getting more exposure" on Ebay comment, maybe yes, maybe no. Yes Ebay has a larger audience, but the last Nurora 37 Fords I listed there got maybe 5 views in a week. The one I have listed here shows 58. Granted, most of them were guys just looking to clear the S&S board of new posts and didn't actually look at the listing, but that's way more activity than I had on Ebay. Listings on Ebay also get lost in a sea of junk. There's just too much unwanted crap, like dummies listing 15 9" curves individually because they have 300 free listings a month to use up.

I'm not going to cry over 6-7% on a sale venue that lists until sold and makes payment collection automatic. Ebay costs are about 11% and I have to re-list what doesn't sell based on my listing duration. If you don't want to pay the fees, you can choose to have the buyer pay them, or you can choose to settle the transaction without entering paypal info (name and email add'y). If you want to trade only, leave the price at 0.00, and specify your wants in the title and in text you add. Trading and fee free sales collection are not options on Ebay.

Since no one over my head is saying anything, I'll say it myself, and this is simply my gut talking. The new owner didn't buy Hobbytalk to pay for it's running expenses. Investments don't work that way. They bought it as a profitable venture. We no longer have the crappy ads we had to deal with. The lag issues have just about totally disappeared, and the few instances could just as easily been my computer since it does it elsewhere too. For HT to be profitable the operating costs have to come from somewhere. If 3or 4% of an automated Panjo transaction is keeping the site operating without a bunch of annoying ads, I'd say it's well worth it. 

Panjo is fairly new. I think if there were other slot boards using it, maybe there would be a whole lot less griping. Someone has to be first. As far as slot cars, that would be us. vbulletin, the platform that HT runs on, is planning or already is making Panjo part of their latest operating system. As new forums get created, our audience improves. I don't see this new set up as a totally bad thing. I also don't see it going away. 

Please don't interpret my gut feelings as gospel. My requests for a non Panjo S&S thread has been posted not only here on the slot boards, but also on the moderator forum. Whether the new owners want or don't is up to them. It's not Hank's decision either because he also has to report to the new owner. It could be worse... The die cast mods have requested that the old S&S threads return too, and they don't have the luxury of bumping old threads. The more attention we raise regarding this will only speed up the axing of our bumping privileges. 

Also, please don't think I'm trying to work against you. I'm caught in the middle between doing my duties as a moderator and being just another slot head. My act of moving threads to the S&S forum is not what I've been instructed to do. My orders are to delete S&S posts in forums other than where they belong, along with a PM to the poster. If my moving threads costs me my unpaid moderator job, so be it. I've lost better paying jobs.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, right ,,,, I didn't read it all.. I give up! Hank didn't believe me either. I'm done, I have said my piece. There just isn't any sense in beating a dead horse. As this is obviously not going anywhere. Time to change my selling MO, I tried it, didn't like it.……………...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I contacted Panjo about this issue. They have found that this $0.30 charge happens only when using the iPhone app. At this point they are looking to see if it is something in the app or on PayPal's end that is causing this ad it will be fixed.

partspig will have the $0.30 refunded (this is the only transaction that was made on HobbyTalk using the iPhone app) and they will also send him an Amazon gift card for his troubles and helping ID the issue.

As I stated before, they should never be ANY additional charge when using the Panjo system. The only fee will be those charged by PayPal!

Please, if you have any issues, it is best to bring it up with me or post it in the feedback thread. We can not correct an issue if we do not know about it. FUD does not help anyone, not HobbyTalk, not HobbyTalk members, not Panjo, not PayPal or anyone else.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Still waiting on a reply as to WHY we are being forced to use Panjo instead of having two swap and sell forums- one for Panjo and one for people who don't want to use Panjo. In Panjo's own words they are "enthusiasts just trying to help out fellow hobbyists" (BS, they are in it for the money), if that's not just a load of crap then let us have the option to have a swap and sell forum without dealing with Panjo. The only thing I can see negative about that is that when Panjo starts charging fees, which they will do and have admitted to in the feedback page ("in the future we will charge fees for 'optional' features") they won't be able to take a cut.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You DO NOT have to post items on the Panjo Marketplace and you DO NOT have to use PayPal or their checkout system. It is all at no cost to you as it has always been. Panjo is not going away, it is your choice to use it or not. Well over 300 items have been sold on HT using the Panjo system so far, it appears that many are finding the new system useful and it works for them.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to echo Al's thought too "Welcome Back Hank".
Good to see you back.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm not a moderator or admin or anything. Just coming back to clear up some misconseptions on the new Swap setup and to let everyone know that a bug that had shown up was found and eliminated. If an item was purchased using the iPhone app, an additional $0.30 charge was taken from the PayPal account. This happened only one time and the member it happened to was refunded the $0.30 and will be given a $10 Amazon gift card for his trouble.

In addition, a setting in the Swap forum wasn't changed when we switched to Panjo. That has been fixed. Bumping old threads in the Swap forum will no longer bring them back to the top.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

OK, since we do not have to use Panjo to sell, which forum do we use to list items we want to sell or trade without involving Panjo at all since we can't bump our old posts up? Can I use General Discussion to post some stuff I want to trade? Or can we get a sub-category in Swap & Sell for want-to-buy and trade (that has nothing to do with Panjo) like the R/C guys have? I'd be good with that, seems to work ok on the R/C boards, it should work here too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what happened to my beware thread?
I understand that someone thought it needed to be locked.
but why was it removed?
why is one member allowed to "kill and roast" a pig regarding another member and the posts aren't even removed?
why isn't THAT thread locked?
why isn't THAT thread removed?
why aren't those posts removed?
heck, they were even referred to in the BEWARE thread.
so the multiple moderators cannot say they weren't/aren't aware of the "pig roast" ....
why do we continue to have this favoritism?

and to you silly geese, yes, I like having fun and playing with toys.
this is not a subject that will ever get resolved by playing with my self or YOU playing with your self.
this is repeat, select censoring and I question the validity of it.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

So, ummm...

All this junk is really about someone being charged 30 cents?

One time?

&#55357;&#56867;


----------

